# Internet access



## Jitterbug (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi

Well we've just secured a villa for the first four months of 09 on the Costa Del Sol. The villa has no internet access, is it possible to get pay as you go access with a dongle as in the UK??


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Try VODAPHONE - providing there is reasonable CELLPHONE cover.


----------



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Try VODAPHONE - providing there is reasonable CELLPHONE cover.


I am looking to buy a property inland (possibly around Albox area) with the intention of spending a month or two in Spain still running my UK business from my holiday home.

The only condition is that I must have internet access and have been told that some sort of satelite connection is possible anywhere in Spain?

If this is true fine, but can anybody help me out with further info or where I could obtain it before I take the plunge please,

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TheGent said:


> I am looking to buy a property inland (possibly around Albox area) with the intention of spending a month or two in Spain still running my UK business from my holiday home.
> 
> The only condition is that I must have internet access and have been told that some sort of satelite connection is possible anywhere in Spain?
> 
> ...


I wish my husband was here, cos he's running a business from Spain (although he's also commuting to the UK alot at the moment - thats why he's not here!!) He has been looking into satelite internet, cos although we have ADSL in our village, its run by steam and is painfully slow and intermittant!!!! Anyway, my husband has been looking at some sort of Wii connection thats just becoming available here, he's researching it anfd is convinced it would be faster than even a good ADSL - which, by the way, if you're in the right area is as good as the UK - we're just not in the right area lol!!!!

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

There is definetely internet by Satelite and even in Fuengirola a wireless service set up by an Englishman, I know that the wireless is slow, they ask you NOT to download big files.
I'l see if I can find the ad for the satelite. Rob

http://www.europa-network.com/index.php?option=com_atmail&Itemid=62

http://www.telitec.com/


----------



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

That has put my mind at ease, many thanks Rob.

I will be over in October checking out a few properties and will check likelyhood of good access with both providers before committing myself.

Thanks again,

Peter


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

TheGent said:


> I am looking to buy a property inland (possibly around Albox area) with the intention of spending a month or two in Spain still running my UK business from my holiday home.
> 
> The only condition is that I must have internet access and have been told that some sort of satelite connection is possible anywhere in Spain?
> 
> ...


We're thinking of finding somewhere in the same area(ish) after christmas and t'internet is a must for us as well so let us know how you get on eh.
Good luck ......... that's a point, what's good luck in Spanish? ......... buena suerte?


Doggy


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

We've Spanish friends in a remote part of Valencia with Satellite. 56kbaud is ALL you get. They only will put it in where a normal PHONE line will not be laid. So you will find land line circuits where ADSL is NOT possible as it exceeds the max dsl circuit length.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

We have sat internet in our home; waiting for Crappyfonica would not leave me much of a life!! We've found our internet access to be very quick although the phone can sometimes leave you sounding like a daliek (sp?) to the person on the end of the line!

We've had this system for almost 3 years and are very satisfied customers.

We live on the Costa Blanca/Costa Calida coast, if thats of any use to you.


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Jitterbug/others, 
Please check out first, if it is your main requirement, any 'offers or promises' of internet/phone access in any area. Even if you are in an Urbinization in a densley populated area it dosn't mean you will automatically get a landline. 
Yes, radio phones/internet access are possible, as are the usb dongles (Vodafone is the one most use here) - but it all depends on the company who are providing the service and what kind of technology they have/how well they service it. Satellite phones/systems are also possible, but expensive from what I understand. 
We have a radio system for phone/ADSL. First 6 months was appaling - as soon as the bad weather hit the transmitter on the hill went down. 
I know this is a common problem for most of us in the campo that rely on the smaller co's that are out there selling their wares. 
Where we are there is little/no signal on the mobile (only one network works - and badly at that). 
See experience of chap on Costa Blanca that has been let down by Orange. 

I work in this area - and do not promise anything to anyone that I cannot deliver total customer satisfaction. (I work on the principle if I was happy with it then it is OK. But any 'grey areas' I don't touch it with a barge pole). 

Jitterbug - Are you able to get in touch with anyone in the area you are looking to live and see what systems they use?/How successful they area?
Other couple who are thinking of Costa del Sol - there are several 'outfits' that will sell you something. I have a list of ones to avoid! But can say that 'Y connect' in the La Cala/Calahonda area seem to be getting a good service at present to those that are in range of their masts. 

Good luck. 
sj


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

As an aside - a tool from Telefonica to see if you can HAVE internet and what speed.

You need phone number to see though

http://www.telefonicaonline.com/on/...n/io/es/pie/coberturas/consulta/internet.html


----------



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> As an aside - a tool from Telefonica to see if you can HAVE internet and what speed.
> 
> You need phone number to see though
> 
> Telefónica - Servicios de Internet, ADSL, televisión, telefonía. Telefónica de España su proveedor de telecomunicaciones.


That was very helpful thanks Chris.

Just returned to the UK after visiting properties with several estate agents and have settled for a beautiful property in Muro de Alcoy about 60kms north of Alicante which is already on landlane with Telefonica but currently only dial up internet.

The Estate Agent has offered to handle the transfer of telephone, water and electricity accounts for us although I am looking for a solicitor which might be safer, not that I do not trust the agent, but I like to play safe.

Thanks for all of your advice,

Regards,

Peter


----------

